

Custom  without using JS - tilt
https://gist.github.com/1451832

======
jnbiche
It's amazing what you can do with CSS and HTML these days. I have to wonder
where it's all headed to. CSS3 + HTML5 is already Turing complete. Will the
world of web design eventually be split into two camps -- HTML+JS (with
minimal CSS) and HTML+CSS (with minimal JS), with developers tending toward
the first and designers the second? I realize this is already happening to a
certain extent, but I wish that the technology were pushing designers and
developers together instead of apart. We need each other.

